# Peeves



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2009)

A neighbor of mine, down the alley from me, has a car that everyone in the block can always hear because it needs a new muffler. I honestly think they like the fact their car is noisy, but it's obnoxious and annoying, and I hate it.  Enough said.  Next?


----------



## lloorren (Sep 9, 2009)

Gaaah that reminds me that some guy (who years after he moved found out was my boyfriend's father) that would just obnoxiously revvvv his motorcycle in the middle of the night or all during the day, it was loud and irritating. There are people who get motorcycles thinking the law doesn't apply to them... But it DOES! Not that all people who have motorcycles are bad, but there are some obnoxious people, and Ryan's dad was addicted to a lot of drugs til the point of dementia/brain damage/schizophrenia so knowing that, I could imagine him forgetting that he revved his engine like 5 minutes after doing it and going to do it again.

Other pet peeves, I guess any time I see a high schooler that skips all the time and does drugs. I know family situations when they are stuck around should I say either troubled or uneducated parents, it truly rubs off on the child's ability to handle stress and to take the real world seriously at all. I'm only 19 but when this kid comes over that is friends with my boyfriend, his stories that he thinks are funny just make me really upset. He needs to seriously consider what he's giving up by not taking his education seriously.

I have too many pet peeves, some more minor ones:

I hate when people leave the microwave open
Chewing with mouth open and talking!!
When my bunny goes behind the aquarium! There was and old bag of fish pellets that spilled behind there that we can barely reach and she finds them and chews away
When people come over and just leave an empty container of whatever they were drinking/eating on the table! If you use the garbage, you save this peeve.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 9, 2009)

We had a neighbor in California that we affectionately dubbed "stereo boy". Need I explain? I can't tell you how many times we called the police on him.

Some of my pet peeves (in no particular order) are:

People that are never on time.
Drivers that don't use turn signals, tailgate you, or hog the left lane.
Sloppy guests.

That's the short list!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 9, 2009)

People who waste my time

people who do stupid things even though they asked for advice (then didn't consider it)

when people smoke in crowded public places against the law

people who don't let anyone else get a word in the conversation


----------



## degrassi (Sep 9, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> A neighbor of mine, down the alley from me, has a car that everyone in the block can always hear because it needs a new muffler. I honestly think they like the fact their car is noisy, but it's obnoxious and annoying, and I hate it.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Next?


Check to see if your city has a noisy vehicle bylaw, or what your noise bylaws cover. 


My pet peeves are 

- People who are late. There is nothing more disrespectful then being late. Your time is not more valuable then mine. 
- People who don't use signal lights. I just started driving a few years ago and this was one of the first things I noticed. Lots of people dont' signal!!! 
- People who make noise when they breath or breath through their mouth. I can't stand it. 
- When people dont' have manners. Does it kill you to hold open a door for someone or give up your seat to a old person or say please and thank you. Treat people with respect and respect your elders. It seems kids these days(that makes me sounds really old but i'm only 26) aren't taught manners and its really sad.


----------



## anneq (Sep 9, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> A neighbor of mine, down the alley from me, has a car that everyone in the block can always hear because it needs a new muffler. I honestly think they like the fact their car is noisy, but it's obnoxious and annoying, and I hate it.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Next?


I can understand this - but, a couple years back we had a REALLY old (30yr.old Ford station-wagon) car that needed a new muffler - well, we literally did NOT have the money to get a new muffler - we were lucky to be able to get our utilities paid - I'm sure it irritated some people (some joked about it - sounded like a helicopter coming in)...I know some guys like very loud cars, and that does irritate me - but if it's for another reason, I'd try to be a bit more understanding, lol.

My #1 pet peeve? 
CELL-PHONE conversations that I truly, sincerely DO NOT want to hear!! If it's that personal, find some place more private to conduct your conversation -not out in public!

#2 Tail-gating - I'm tempted to put a bumper sticker on my car saying: I'll go faster if you will pay my insurance. I literally have had only 2 speeding tickets in my lifetime of 30yrs of driving - the last one was 6mos.ago - I was going 39mph in a 30mph zone. The one before that - 65mph in a 55mph.

#3 Telemarketers Do you HONESTLY believe I'm going to be happy to hear you at 8pm in the evening? Or better yet - at 6pm when we're just sitting down to dinner?

#4 Sales personal that cannot be bothered to utter more than one syllable words as I spend my money in their store. I may like the products in your store, but I'm very less likely to want to shop there if you demonstrate by manner & conversation that dealing with another person is just a pain to you.


----------



## degrassi (Sep 9, 2009)

- When people text on their phones when we are having a conversation! Its so rude!!! I have one friend that does it all the time. We were even playing xbox and he would be texting while we were playing them game. I got fed up and threw his phone across the room. Now he knows I mean it when I say dont' txt


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 9, 2009)

-The phrase "_I don't mean to be racist/sexist/rude/offensive but..._"

-People who honk their horn.

-Guys who shout "AY GURL, AY! COME OVER HERE MAMI" from across the street.

-Strangers who shout anything at you, ever.

-Dentists who pretend they aren't even working on you, and carry on full conversations with the people in the next room.


Hah, this list could go on forever.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 9, 2009)

On the loud car thing I have the smae problem my car os loud but we are not sure why we have taken it to a machanic and they say everything is fine but we set off car alarms. When we start the car.

I biggest pet peeve is kids that act stupid is a store. I one time grabs this ladys kid that would not leave me alone and took him to his mother and said controle your child. 

The other bigs thing in washing hands it really bothers me when people dont wash there hands right.

And people that come to my house and say my dog is itching it has flees and I tell them what to get and they say I dont have the money when they have cable and very nice cloths. I am known aorund the complex as the go to girl fpr anything et related


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with so many of these!!!! It made me chuckle to read them as I am nodding in agreement.  great thread!

Adding one more: sorry parents out there, but it grinds my gears when small children scream wildly in public places. I don't mean like a park. I mean in a restaurant, theater, train car, bus, plane, etc. And I get it, sometimes you cannot control he kids' screaming but there are parents who literally sit there reading a book as if oblivious to the intense noise while everyone else is staring and wondering why the child is yelling and bawling. It drives me nuts!


----------



## anneq (Sep 9, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I agree with so many of these!!!! It made me chuckle to read them as I am nodding in agreement.  great thread!
> 
> Adding one more: sorry parents out there, but it grinds my gears when small children scream wildly in public places. I don't mean like a park. I mean in a restaurant, theater, train car, bus, plane, etc. And I get it, sometimes you cannot control he kids' screaming but there are parents who literally sit there reading a book as if oblivious to the intense noise while everyone else is staring and wondering why the child is yelling and bawling. It drives me nuts!


LoL ....oooh I can so relate to this. Probably why for a VERY long time my husband and I did not frequent the nicer restaurants when our kids were small. Granted I've had people come up and comment on how well-behaved my kids are, but I've seen this so often - parents acting as though everyone else should have to put up with their kids...and don't even get me started on parents who WON"T control their kids in the grocery store. I'd have 'the talk' with my kids when they were little right before we went into the store - if they started acting up, OUT we went.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 9, 2009)

Uhhm
- When I can hear people chew.. even if their mouth is closed.
- People who breath heavily
- People who are obviously thinner then I and think their fat
- Dog owners that dont use leashes 
- People who couch and don't even bother to cover their mouth
- People who think their 'all that and a mars bar' 
-WHen people make that flemmy noise before they spit
- People who suck their teeth
-People who don't control their kids in public

- People who are obnoxiously loud at sit-down restaurants (like if we're going to pay 25$ a plate, SHUT UP. =) )

- People who say the F word every 2 words

- People who stare at me in silence 

- People who don't clean the sink after they brush their teeth

-People who come in my home and tell ME what to do. 

- People who assume what i'm saying/people who talk for me. 

- People who touch my food/drink my drink without asking. 

- People who stand behind me and watch whatever i'm doing (computer/homework) and critisize. 



I'm a very irritable person, i know


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 9, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I'm a very irritable person, i know



We bunny people seem to be an easily irritated bunch :biggrin2:

My #1 killer peeve is disrespect for food... spitting it out, complaining about it, not finishing whats on the plate.

Body Odour is #2.

Apart from that, not much else really gets me going except the screaming kids w/ oblivious parents (as mentioned).

I think I should join a convent, where all is quiet, all the time


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe that's why we luv rabbits, Autumn. We appreciate quiet


----------



## BethM (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with a lot of these. Especially the uncontrolled kids in public. Also, parents who get mad at *me* when I'm just walking in the store, and their unruly kids fail to pay attention to where they are walking and run into me. Come on, it is not my fault when I'm minding my own business and they run into me. 

People who can't sit still. People who channel-surf non-stop. Ugh! Pick something and watch it, or turn the tv off!!!!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 9, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> People who can't sit still.


OMG my boyfriend is a drummer, and even at night when we're going to bed he's always fidgeting his legs and tapping and it drives me nuts!

And my other friend paces constantly when she gets bored. It makes me so nervous.

They're both totally unaware of how nerve racking it is. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 9, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Also, parents who get mad at *me* when I'm just walking in the store, and their unruly kids fail to pay attention to where they are walking and run into me. Come on, it is not my fault when I'm minding my own business and they run into me.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Pekoe (Sep 10, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> My #1 killer peeve is disrespect for food... spitting it out, complaining about it, not finishing whats on the plate.



I have to agree with this! Especially if I am making a big meal and somebody decides to eat something right beforehand, while I am standing there making this food. Pickiness about food is a HUGE pet peeve for me.

Anyways!

-Girls who dye their hair bleach blonde when it is so obviously unnatural.

-People who think they're always right/act superior.

-People who don't bother to learn about looking after their animals properly.

-People who think all pit bulls are killers, or believe the 'locking jaw' myth. Honestly?

I could think of more if I tried... but I'll just stop there xD.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2009)

Uhm.....people are my pet peeve (which most of you seem to have the same pet peeve as me) LOL.

:bunnydance:


----------



## BethM (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pekoe wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My #1 killer peeve is disrespect for food... spitting it out, complaining about it, not finishing whats on the plate.
> ...



LOL! I'm SUPER picky about food. Sorry, but I think it's more disrespectful to lie about liking something I just don't like. And I try to be very healthy about my food choices, so I also won't eat something that's outright unhealthy, or goes against my preferred food choices.

I actually get annoyed when people eat everything on their plates, even if they're already full. Especially when they lay around later complaining that they ate too much.


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 10, 2009)

- News coverage, Presidential speeches, or caucus crap running over into my TV shows' time slots when they are NEW. Try watching Grey's in an election year!!!!

- M&Ms where the Ms are missing. How do I know it's not a Skittle?!

- Leaving the empty toilet roll on the holder and setting a new roll of toilet paper on the back of the toilet. 

- People who can't say "excuse me", "please", or "thank you".

- The black vs. African American thing. One is a race, one is an ethnicity. Basic sociology and NO ONE can get it. I can get so worked up over that one.

- Texting in the movie theatre. It's a lit screen!!!

- Smoking. Period.

- People who don't use turn signals or use them improperly.

- Wet sneakers. And wet jeans.

- When people make movie predictions out loud WHILE you're watching the movie. And they're right. It's annoying. Let's WATCH and SEE, you know? Or when people blurt out the ending. We went to see a movie and before the previews even started someone yells "THEY ALL DIE!" And then they did. Grrrrr.

- People who can't take a pot/weed joke. Maybe I watch a lot of stoner movies (I loves me some Judd Apatow) but you know what... It's funny. It's a joke. I'm not smoking a joint or leaving roaches in the ash tray. This probably goes for most off beat jokes.

- "That's what she said" jokes that don't make sense. If you're going to say it, make it funny and not awkward or completely "whaat?"

- People who go "Why do you have rats as pets?" Why do you have a dog? Why do you eat a bagel for breakfast?

- People who fart and don't say anything. Everyone does it, but some warning or a heads up would be nice.

- Teeth grinding. 

- They're, their, there. They are NOT INTERCHANGEABLE. Neither are to, two, and too or your and you're.

- When people think a lot is one word. My dad does this. He also spells hamster with a p.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 10, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha some of these are funny. 

well my pet peeves in no particular order

people who are late (i am a time freak)

people who dont walk their dogs on a leash and the dog approaches me or my dogs

people who dont pick up their dog poop!!!!!!!

People who let their cats out to poop and pee all over my property and things, or to get killed in the street so i have to drive by and get sad.

people who's kids are out of control, i have four kids and they dont act like nuts and if they do they get corrected so it drives me insane when people act like they are on another planet and dont see what there kids are doing.

People who kill animals

people who litter, ugh wait to you get home to throw it away.

people who throw there cigarette buts out there car window

people who text constantly, my cousin comes over , she is a teenager, and texts the whole time during dinner and visiting, annoying!!!!!!!

people who yell at the top of thier lungs to be heard on the cell phone.

People who race up and down my street with thier quads at night

people who think they know everything

most people in general are my pet peeve,lol


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> - People who think their 'all that and a mars bar'
> -People who don't control their kids in public
> - People who say the F word every 2 words
> - People who don't clean the sink after they brush their teeth


^ I agree with them.. and I have a few of my own... 


Racist People
People who stereotype I DON'T want to be in a group thank you very much.. everyone is DIFFERENT.. don't put me in a certain group! :X
People who never give others a chance..
When people think I'm stupid because I like Michael Jackson
People that say I'm quiet!
When things just aren't lined up right! 
We have these stickers on our school books that say our targets on and some teachers have stuck them on wonky! Its driving me insane! :X
This list could go on forever...


----------



## degrassi (Sep 10, 2009)

-People that take their dogs to the dog park when their dog isn't friendly or well behaved. I bring my dog there to have fun, not to be attacked by your dog. 

-When strangers come up to me and ask how tall I am or if I play basketball. I know I"m tall(i'm 6'4") I don't need strangers reminding me all day. Although once I did answer "and how much do you weight" when someone asked me "how tall are you" and they got all offended. It was pretty funny. People are such idiots.

-When people dont' answer your emails or when they do reply they dont' answer your questions.


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 10, 2009)

1. when people watch one of my movies (i have a dvd album) and they don't bother puttting my movie back in the cas ewhere it belongs(each slot is labeled where the movie goes_its easier for me to keep track of which movie is missing)

2. people wjo call me and then a minute later they have to go... if you can't talk why call(my friend does this alot)

3.I have a bill notebook and I plan out what bills get payed on which payday and hubby comes along and messes my schedule up and I have to go and refigure everything...
4. I have a home office/moms room... everyone now whats to hang out in it(because its moms room and mom is not allowed to have anything on her own)

5. people who bring their own ashtrays to your house so they can smoke.. even though you tell them no smoking in your house because your daughter has athsma... I had a friend who used to do this and I would have to tell her something... she no longer comes over.

6.people who lets kids do what ever just so they don't have to deal with them


----------



## Pekoe (Sep 10, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Pekoe wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> ...



This world would certainly not be as interesting as it is if everybody was the same =P.

And perhaps you're right about lying. If somebody is strongly opposed to eating something of course I'll indulge (i.e. I have a vegetarian friend).


----------



## BethM (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pekoe wrote: *


> This world would certainly not be as interesting as it is if everybody was the same =P.
> 
> And perhaps you're right about lying. If somebody is strongly opposed to eating something of course I'll indulge (i.e. I have a vegetarian friend).


I agree, things would be pretty boring if we were all exactly the same! 

I once told someone I loved some cookies that I actually thought were terrible, but she kept giving me more and more of these awful things. Then I felt bad she'd been wasting these things on me, and thinking I liked them when I didn't. She ended up moving away, so I got out of it after awhile. But I don't lie to anyone about food anymore. I'd be angry if I was on the other side of it. 

I'm probably also sensitive on this, as I'm in the process of going vegetarian, so I know I'll be the one sitting there not eating anything at the holidays this year.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't really mind if someone doesn't care for something, as I can work around it. Like Beth just mentioned, I've been on the opposite side too often (slaving away over meal to have someone dismiss it out of hand, without even trying it).

I'd be happy to make something really awesome and vegetarian for ya Beth... come visit! wouldn't bother me to put in the effort.
I just feel sad when it's summarily rejected with little appreciation. (Can certainly appreciate how my dad must have felt, cooking for us while we were growing up... very discouraging)


----------



## BethM (Sep 11, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I don't really mind if someone doesn't care for something, as I can work around it. Like Beth just mentioned, I've been on the opposite side too often (slaving away over meal to have someone dismiss it out of hand, without even trying it).
> 
> I'd be happy to make something really awesome and vegetarian for ya Beth... come visit! wouldn't bother me to put in the effort.
> I just feel sad when it's summarily rejected with little appreciation. (Can certainly appreciate how my dad must have felt, cooking for us while we were growing up... very discouraging)


Thanks Autumn, you're awesome! 
I will say, even though I'm picky, I do (almost) always try things, and I try to be as polite as possible if I don't like something. I guess I would also be annoyed if someone spit food out, complained, or didn't even bother to taste something.

It's funny, as picky as I am, I love things a lot of my friends can't stand. Curry, sushi, asparagus.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 11, 2009)

Come on over! I love my curry, sushi and asparagus! Even cultivating a taste for spinach ...

*ahem*
Back to peevishness...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow.  I like reading all of these posts. We all have a lot in common.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 14, 2009)

People who walk around the store and are either so consumed with their cellphone conversation or texting that they continually get in my way and do not say excuse me, or they do not control their child. Particularly when they let a very small child trail behind them several several feet ..where they could be snatched, or if it's a parking lot, run over.

People who are excessively loud in restaurants. If I am paying good money to dine, then you, Buffy Skippy and Susan, can use your inside voices, and furthermore, take MySpace pics with your bright flashes, OUTSIDE.

People who judge me based on body piercings, Tattoo's and haircolor.. they don't see the intelligent educated person behind all of it.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 14, 2009)

GoinBackToCali wrote:


> People who judge me based on body piercings, Tattoo's and haircolor.. they don't see the intelligent educated person behind all of it.


  People who are not afraid to express themselves are very interesting to me.   I understand what you're saying, I really do. Most of my x-gf's were "alternative" chicks, like you,


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 14, 2009)

People who thinks "Take them to the vet." by itself is a helpful answer.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 14, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> People who thinks "Take them to the vet." by itself is a helpful answer.



*snicker*

Amen..


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2009)

1) Chewing like a cow
2) Telling me I talk white
3) People who think they know it all
4) People who dump thier problems on others
5) People who say and do things just to see how others react

All I can think of for now.


----------



## lloorren (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah Jade, I agree, especially when they are trying to make someone mad on purpose. My boyfriend only does it to his friend Stephanie, I don't know why but it makes me really upset every time he does it (and kinda embarrassed) and his whole group of friends do that to her, they think it's because she gets 'upset too easily' but she actually has a lot of family problems that she isn't open about, there's more to a person than what you're going to see superficially.

Another pet peeve of mine is parents who sit around and get drunk or high or whatever all day while their children are running around. I went to a superbowl party at my boyfriend's old apartment building and his friend's parents had people over and their little children were trying to play with a ball and they were sitting around getting high and drunk getting angry when the ball got near them or the table, when their smoke and obscene phrases were more damaging then some children playing with a ball.

Any time I see a parent say really condescending and insulting things to their children, do you not realize the psychological damage that could cause someone? If their own parents are saying that, of course they're going to take it to heart.

When I'm in public with someone, like a restaurant and they just want to leave a mess, or they cause a mess. Can't you see things from the worker's perspective?

After working at Kroger, it infuriates me how people just push carts out in the parking lot in the middle of traffic or up on the grass or in the middle of the store! How hard is it honestly to push a cart and put it away? When I worked at Krogers the doorway was connected / the entrance and exit had a room where you can put your cart away as you're leaving and grab one as you're coming in, I don't know how many times people would just throw them in the room and it would get so crowded with carts that people couldn't get through, and as I'd be pushing them together, some idiot would smile at me as they just leave it there. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

When anyone disrespects my house or when I'm at someone's house and someone else there is disrespecting that person's things, what the hell is wrong with you?

When people continue smoking a cigarette to go see my Sugar Gliders. Um, hello? Wouldn't you at least ask before just assuming that they can magically breathe through toxic flaming smokey air?

When people get animals that they have no idea how to raise/take care of. A great example of this is pitbulls, people think because they were bred for fighting strength that that automatically means that beating the **** out of your dog until it's pissed off is "playing". Dogs are supposed to be companions that love you, not animal slaves that fear you

Anyone that thinks "beat their ass" is the solution to any problem

People who don't use turn signals, like mentioned above. Seriously? You think people are just going to know where you're going? I see people pull that crap on the express way all the time, probably the worst place to be doing that

Whenever I meet someone who 'hates the cops' 'scared of the cops', drivers who 'turn off' if there's a cop behind them. My boyfriend drives an ex-FBI crown vic so we see people being idiots thinking that we're cops all the time. Turning into businesses, gas stations, or people outside stopping whatever they are doing and just staring. Wow, MAKE IT OBVIOUS. You shouldn't be speeding or whatever in the first place. The cops enforce these laws to protect decent people from getting hit by an idiot drunk who thinks "I can drive no matter how fucked up I am"

People who don't learn from their mistakes, and just repeat them over and over again. I apply this more to putting themselves in danger than relationships, though relationships can put you in danger.

When I see someone ignoring phone calls from someone who is their friend or something, that's just shady and a huge turnoff.

When two people are suffering from and eating disorder and rather than helping each other get help, they help each other lose weight. I had a group of girlfriends this happened to and I was so worried about them, but they wouldn't take me seriously because they had each other who "truly understood" when really they were just both giving into their disorder together rather than fighting it

When I mention any interest and people go out of their way to say that it sucks or if someone's reasons for not liking is simply because other people don't like it. People like different things, have different tastes, it's a part of life. Get over it, you don't have to convert everyone to your opinion blah.

Maybe I'd add more when i think of more lol, I like brainstorming


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 15, 2009)

:biggrin2: I am guilty of a lot of things you guys have peeves of. Strangely enough some of my peeves are of people who have peeves of things I do. That made no sense. onder:


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 15, 2009)

People with no manners, people not controlling their kids, people who feel the need to have obscenly loud conversations and arguments when they're out for tea (I've been at the offending table and I wanted to go up to everyone and personally apologise for my mums stupid boyfriend and my step grandma's appalling behaviour and ruining their night out at a expensive restaurant!)

And my biggest one is people not having the correct child restraint or any restraint in that matter. Prime example my Mum's boyfriends kids are4 and 6, the four year old whos tiny like TINY (wears size 2 clothes) is in a half polyestyrene booster!!!! She still SHOULD be in a five point restraint and could still be rear facing! And the Tiny (wears size 4 clothes)6 year old who minimum should be in actual full car seat! but daddy thinks he's a big boy so doesnt need one :shock:They're children and theydon't know the dangers but there father does and should protect them, they will SAVE their lives if in an accident so why take the risk?!:X


----------



## Saudade (Sep 15, 2009)

I have one guy and he's my peeve...

He is such an idiot and tries to come across as a nice guy but he's always a real dick. He thinks he can do something and then fails at it. ARGH he's hated by everyone but because one of the people puts up with him, we all put up with him. Now I know I should be nice and I am, I'm caring I help everyone, BUT EVEN BUDDHA ONLY FORGIVES SOMEONE THREE TIMES.

Here's just one of them, every time he comes over to my place he uses my bathroom, now I don't mind people using my bathroom, I don't mind the lid being left up (I prefer to sit down to do my business, that way no matter how tired/drunk/whatever I am, I can't miss). But when he comes to my place there is always urine splattered all around the floor and on the walls, the kid can't aim.

Plus whenever he does anything he uses an excuse for it, 'Oh I have aspergers' 'Oh I have ADHD it's not my fault', so fricking what if you've got a problem, you learn to deal with it, I have ADHD, OCD and a multitude of other problems. I don't use it as an excuse, I know how hard it is, medication didn't work for me, I flipped out on it. But I took the hours to learn how to control myself. He didn't, he takes medication but he still uses at as an excuse.

ARGH...
He's the son of a pharmacist, works in a pharmacy. He moves boxes, he cleans things up. He tried to claim he acts as a Dispense Tech. He spent an hour lying trying to say that he does that, while I kept saying that a Dispense Tech deals with the dispensing of drugs and that a) you need to be responsible and know what you're doing and b) you need to be certified to do it and that he's only been 18 for the past 4 months, not long enough to get certified. Finally he gave up and claimed that he meant he was working in the loading dock the entire time.

ARGH! We all hate him...
Sorry that I rant, but this kid... It's gotten to the point where we don't invite him to parties. He met one of my closest friends and spent three hours trying to put me down to make him seem cool in her eyes. She puts me down heaps, but she's my best friend and she has the right to. While i hate him.

Anyway they talked for a couple of days and all he did the entire time was sell out all of his friends, insult all of us and try to make himself seem really cool. She then asked him why he wasn't going to a party (which we intentionally didn't invite him to, because we hate him so much) and he said "I'm not really a party guy so I turned down the invitation" and she was like 'Oh, because David said you weren't invited' and he was like 'Hell no, I was invited I turned it down because I don't like going out, David's lying.' after that she just blocked him. Three days of talking to him and she already hated him.

I'm done

/endrant


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to laugh at some of these, it is funny what ticks people off sometimes.

As a mother to four my biggest pet peeve, well i have many lets face it, are parents who dont have control of their kids!!!!!!!!! There are kids that i would love to grip up and correct , but of course i dont cause it is not my kid,lol. there was this kid at my sons preschool last year that , omg , annoyed the crap out of me. He would do things that i would have corrected my kids for and his mother is in la la land not doing anything about it, i was so tempted to correct him and then if she said something i was goig to tell here that i thought i should correct him since she wasnt,lol, but i didnt want to start any big trouble at my kids school, so everyday i sat there and got aggravated,lol.

My other pet peeve is WHINING OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never wanted girls for this reason cause they seem to be the biggest whinners of all,lol. My one niece doesnt know how to talk, every word that comes out of her mouth is a whine, it is enough to make my skin crawl,lol


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2009)

lloorren wrote:


> Another pet peeve of mine is parents who sit around and get drunk or high or whatever all day while their children are running around.


  Yes, I know, I've seen that too, and it disturbs me. I didn't grow up that way, and I would never raise a child in that atmosphere.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2009)

mardigraskisses wrote:


> :biggrin2: Strangely enough some of my peeves are of people who have peeves of things I do. That made no sense. onder:


  Actually it did make sense. I understand.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 15, 2009)

Litterbugs; It's my #1 peeve. The earth is not your personal garbage bin.

The sound of long nails scratching on skin, it drives me insane for some reason. 

Drivers that insist on going 90 MPH and weaving in and out of traffic. 

Drivers that act like they are the only people on the road. 

Kids that tease animals, for example: 
I was at a Petsmart last month volunteering and a young boy was poking through the bars at one of the rabbit's. This female was already distrusting and a bit aggressive to begin with, it was obviously upsetting her. The dad wasn't even paying attention to his child. So I said to the boy, "Sweetie don't tease the rabbit, okay? It's not nice and she could bite you." The boy replied in a whining voice, "I'm not teasing!" Then the father pulled him away.

Also, screaming babies/children in public. It just gives me a migraine. 

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 15, 2009)

People who refuse to accept blame or responsibility for anything...ever.


----------



## p-z (Sep 16, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is people calling my house; not just the telemarketers; and ask me for my father in law or cousin. Then hang up after being told they got the wrong number with no apoligy.

People who interfere or make comment's when I am dealing with one of my children who is not behaving.

People telling me to wear make up. (Most people I know don't reconize me with make up on.)



People who say they are going to do something, then don't do it.


----------



## Saudade (Sep 16, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> lloorren wrote:
> 
> 
> > Another pet peeve of mine is parents who sit around and get drunk or high or whatever all day while their children are running around.
> ...


There's a time and a place for that kind of behaviour, it's called college.


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 16, 2009)

another peeve..

adults who buy minors cigarettes ,beer and such .... it really ticks me off


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW...These are all so interesting.

1)ppl who walk their dog with no poop bag

2)Backstabbing

3)ppl who don't tell the truth

4)Disrespectful kids, I have a neighbor who thinks its gr8 that her 11 yr old will holler at me when I'm trying to play with him, he's the boss and he does what he wants when he wants and u better do it...bull-oney. She likes the fact he can stick up for himself, and say whats on his mind. well cant he say it in a nicer tone. this same kid lied to get my hubby in trouble. my hubby was nice enough to take him to play b-ball. there was a verbal altercation between between some of the kids, this 11 yr old comes home saying he had a horrible time and he got hit at b-ball and my hubby wouldnt do nothing about it. the worst part is the parents believed this lying kid over my hubby. they holler at us and hubby said no thats not what happened. The parents apologized, grounded the kid for 2 weeks. The best part is the kid was done being grounded by the next day cuz it was to hard to follow through.

5)Parents that dont follow through  

6)ppl who judge you on your possessions and job title, vs who u are as a person


k that it 4 now...I've learned it is better to b a hermit and not deal with the public, i'm too perfect to deal with them:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2009)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I've learned it is better to b a hermit and not deal with the public...


  I can relate,   I work at night in a highly customer service oriented job as a hotel manager, but the people I deal with are generally happy drunks and I can tune them out.   One of the perks of working the hours I do, is the grocery, other stores, and the streets, are sparsely populated when I am leaving to go home at 7 am.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 16, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> I can relate,
> 
> I work at night in a highly customer service oriented job as a hotel manager, but the people I deal with are generally happy drunks and I can tune them out.
> 
> One of the perks of working the hours I do, is the grocery, other stores, and the streets, are sparsely populated when I am leaving to go home at 7 am.


I love 7am grocery runs. The alternative is 11pm grovery runs. No lines, no kids running and screaming down the aisles, running into you with the shopping cart... it's great.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2009)

kirbyultra wrote:


> I love 7am grocery runs. The alternative is 11pm grovery runs. No lines, no kids running and screaming down the aisles, running into you with the shopping cart... it's great.


  The staff in the morning at the grocery at 7 am, is always more friendly, especially to me; since I'm dressed up, in a tie, and such, so I guess they think it's a manager of some sort checking on things. Always cracks me up.


----------



## BethM (Sep 16, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I love 7am grocery runs. The alternative is 11pm grovery runs. No lines, no kids running and screaming down the aisles, running into you with the shopping cart... it's great.



I used to work a second, part-time job in the evenings, so I would stop at the grocery store on my way home, at 10:30 or 11pm. There were ALWAYS several people at the store with babies/toddlers/young children. Even at that late time. Even in the middle of the week. 

I also find that when I now stop in the early morning, on my way to work, the cashiers are really slow. Once, it took me 15 minutes to even find a cashier, I could have walked right out of the store with my items, because there was no one at the front! 

Now I tend to brave the weeked crowds, and when stupid people jump out in front of me, I just hit them with my cart. I don't speed up and aim for anyone, but if I'm walking along and someone just steps in front of me, I don't stop. Not my fault.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 16, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> *Gordon wrote: *
> - People who are late. There is nothing more disrespectful then being late. Your time is not more valuable then mine.
> - People who don't use signal lights. I just started driving a few years ago and this was one of the first things I noticed. Lots of people dont' signal!!!
> - People who make noise when they breath or breath through their mouth. I can't stand it.
> - When people dont' have manners. Does it kill you to hold open a door for someone or give up your seat to a old person or say please and thank you. Treat people with respect and respect your elders. It seems kids these days(that makes me sounds really old but i'm only 26) aren't taught manners and its really sad.



hahahah. I know what you mean about this kids these days. I'm only 25, my sister is almost 27 and she doesn't ever say please or thankyou and it drives me insane. I've gotten to the point of being rude to her to try and get her to use them(So far it hasn't worked) and the kids that i work with, they act like elementary school kids. 

And the late thing, I was called a habitual late person but in fact I'm hardly ever late. All because of one day when I was building my rabbit shed, after i had told them i was busy they called and wanted me there in an hour(at friends house) and I said I'd try and got there three hours later they called me late, so I've pissed them off a few times being early and they've finally stopped calling me late. I hate late people, it drives me crazy.

3. Whiners. I've worked with kids my age and they are all whiners. 'Oh I squished my finger' and milk it out for another hour. 'Oh this hurts my hands' and make me do it instead, after doing that for over a week straight, didn't matter my hands were aching(Carpel tunnel/tendonitis prone jobs), ick. If I could just slap those little whiney children back to their ages . . . . 

4. Tailgaters and People that drive way too slow. Did anyone else ever notice this? If it's not one, then it's the other? IMHO there is a posted speed limit for a reason. The state troopers in my area said 10mph in either direction of the speed limit is acceptable, but those going 35 or 40 in a 55 because they can't really see(Not going after the 'little old lady' thing, i've seen younger kids doing it too because they were talking on their cell phones or texting-yes texting and driving)

5. Things in the wrong place. Gosh that drives me crazy. I was brought up on you put things back where you found them or in their appropriate places. If my bathroom gets out of place, I go on a cleaning/straightening binge. I drive my folks insane with it. I can't stand things where they don't belong, no one dares to put sheets and towles away in 'my closet' in fear of putting them away wrong.

Alot of my little peeves stem from the slightly OCD side of me. my room is organized chaos, but everything else is very organized. I eat M&M's by color, never mixing them; books are in height and type(hard cover or paperback)order. My rabbits are like that as well. All my solid Hollands are together, my brokens, then blue dutch, tort dutch, gray dutch and lastly my steel. my mom thinks i'm just crazy


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2009)

BethM wrote:


> Now I tend to brave the weeked crowds, and when stupid people jump out in front of me, I just hit them with my cart.Â  I don't speed up and aim for anyone, but if I'm walking along and someone just steps in front of me, I don't stop.Â  Not my fault.


  I rarely drive a cart anymore. I power shop around the obstacles with my hand basket.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL I used to work 3rd shift for that very reason, grocery shopping at 2 am on the weekends was perfect!


----------

